# Mt.Colden, NY



## gpetrics (Feb 17, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *  2/16/2011 

*Resort or Ski Area: * The Trap Dike. Mt. Colden, NY

*Conditions: * Powder, dense windslab

*Trip Report: *

Ben Peters and I skied the Trap Dike route on (in?) Mt. Colden NY recently. It was a thrilling experience, and one that I've pined for for years. The conditions seemed to come together just right on Wednesday 2/16/2011 as 45+ days of cold low pressure were about to give way to warm high pressure. We assembled all the information we had gathered over the previous 6 months, came up with a game plan, and gave it our best shot. I think it worked.




A largely pictorial treatment of our trip is over on our website, FIS. I hope you enjoy! Thanks for tolerating the cross post if you saw this elsewhere, but I believe this TR will have large appeal.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice work and kudos on the patience until the time was right. :beer:


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome.  Great photos, too!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 17, 2011)

Sweet!!! Nicely Done!


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice grab!


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 18, 2011)

thats a nice expedition.  Thanks for the report!


----------



## skiadikt (Feb 18, 2011)

one of your sickest exploits to date. great report & pics as usual.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 18, 2011)

Not quite up there with The (Other) Winter Carnival - Part I, but a solid second in my book.  Nice stuff this year guys!  Living vicariously through your posts as I can only dream of getting the time away from the family to do this kind of stuff.  Get sum!


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 18, 2011)

duuuude!


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats for finally skiing that!


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! 

Now I feel compel to go into Lake Colden just to look at the line from below...


----------



## gpetrics (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks guys! and ABC: you should definitely do the avalanche lake ski tour. it is a great day in the backcountry in and of itself!


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 22, 2011)

Avalanche Pass was a great ski tour from the Loj and back.


----------

